# RAAF F-111 Bellying In



## wingman (Jul 22, 2006)

A couple of photos of a RAAF F-111 belly landing at Amberley in Queenland last week after losing one of the types on the main gear (someone put the pin in upside down).

The 29 year old pilot had graduated from his F-111 conversion course just 3 weeks earlier. Did a good job though - he and the Nav both got out without a scratch.

Wingman


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 22, 2006)

this's already been posted about at length, he still did a good job though......


----------



## evangilder (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey wingman, do you know who took these pictures? I received them through a long e-mail thread as well and am trying to trace the source.


----------



## wingman (Jul 22, 2006)

Evan,

I also got mine via a long e-mail thread. Can only suggest the source is the local news media or the RAAF itself. It appears that the photographer had "access all areas" on the airfield and judging the locations from where the photos were taken I would suspect the origin may be the RAAF itself (unoffcially of course!)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 22, 2006)

Seeing how theres 2 different camera angles, I would guess that they were official military photographers...


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 23, 2006)

they had a few hours to prepare for the landing and I'll wager it was common knowledge so probably everyone was watching . We always had a camera ready to go in the tower and photographed every incicdent or precautionary landing we were also encouraged to shoot at least one roll a week for proficiency purposes at first we could use any subject but this was later changed to aircraft only after the photo section recieved a roll of two dogs humping


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 24, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> they had a few hours to prepare for the landing and I'll wager it was common knowledge so probably everyone was watching.


Yep, while they were flying around burning up their fuel, other pilots were on the sim practicing ways to bring her in safely and going through all the possible outcomes.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 25, 2006)

I kinda figured they were RAAF guys, but sure would like to see the photographers get credit for these. These are great shots!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 25, 2006)

pbfoot said:


> we were also encouraged to shoot at least one roll a week for proficiency purposes at first we could use any subject but this was later changed to aircraft only after the photo section recieved a roll of two dogs humping



 ROFL!


----------



## ham-pete (Jul 26, 2006)

The pilot was actually 22, a Flying Officer, and the navigator, a Flight Lieutenant, was 29.


----------



## Henk (Jul 26, 2006)

Great pis. pbfoot did you shoot the two dogs humping?


----------



## Henk (Jul 26, 2006)

Were there only three pics?


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 26, 2006)

Henk said:


> Great pis. pbfoot did you shoot the two dogs humping?


no it was the it was the boss


----------



## Henk (Jul 26, 2006)

oh sh*t that must have been funny.


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 4, 2006)

Any video footage of the event known, anywhere? I know it was on the news so someone somewhere must have found the video posted showing this event...


----------

